# Mantids In Tennessee



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 3, 2007)

what species of mantids are wild in Tennessee?


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2007)

Hi. Welcome to the forums. Please introduce yourself in the introductions forum. Far as I know all you have in TN are chinese and carolina mantids.


----------



## Orin (Feb 4, 2007)

Tenodera aridifolia sinensis

Mantis religiosa

Brunneria borealis

Oligonicella scudderi

Stagmomantis carolina

There might be one or two others.


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks, any tips on how to find ooths outside?


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2007)

> Thanks, any tips on how to find ooths outside?


Brushy meadow that is full of tall weeds. Fencelines that are covered in plants too. This is the time of year to look. They tend to stand out against the bare stalks.

Orin, I was not aware of those other species in TN. Don't think they are around here and I lived in both KY and IL and all we had in both states was the chinese and carolina.


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 4, 2007)

i just got back from looking for ooths i found one but im pretty sure it hatched a while ago.......


----------



## Rick (Feb 4, 2007)

> i just got back from looking for ooths i found one but im pretty sure it hatched a while ago.......


Generally you can tell if it's hatched. If the middle top is "open" it has hatched. As you may know they lay them in the fall and they overwinter. I went out the other day and found 50+ chinese ooths in a very small meadow.


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 4, 2007)

i cut a small piece off to see inside it it was empty(it was also open) hopefully i will have more time to look tommorow


----------



## yen_saw (Feb 5, 2007)

AntiSocial, if you find ooth in the wild now that doesn't look damage or broken there is a good chance it is fertile. Those ooth that hatched were from a year ago (hatched last Spring) and in bad shape. If the "seam" on ooth is vented, it is usually the sign that ooth has hatched.



> I went out the other day and found 50+ chinese ooths in a very small meadow


 Wow! Rick are you keeping them in the fridge irght now for releasing it in the wild this coming spring? Please save some for me, i will PM you later. I could never find any chinese mantis ooth here in the park, only seen Carolina ooth, grass mantis ooth, and stick mantis ooth here in the wild.



> I was not aware of those other species in TN


yes they existed in southern TN too, not sure about NC. But both Bruneria Borealis and Oligonicella scudderi are grass mimicking species that camouflage very well with its habitat, so you may miss it even with eagle sharp eyes.


----------



## Orin (Feb 5, 2007)

The other species have listed ranges including Tennessee but Mantis religiosa is likely found in every continental state because it is used for garden pest control (to a much lesser extent than the Chinese).


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 5, 2007)

i found 5 chinese mantid ooths today they all look perfect except for one

i couldnt find any other species of mantid ooths  im not sure how big the others species ooths are so i dont really no what im looking for


----------



## Rick (Feb 5, 2007)

yen, if you want some chinese ooths I can get you them. They are everywhere in my meadow behind the house. I'm not collecting them or anything.


----------



## OGIGA (Feb 5, 2007)

> I went out the other day and found 50+ chinese ooths in a very small meadow.


50+?! Wow! If you don't mind, I'll pay you to send me one.


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 5, 2007)

how long does it take for a chinese mantid ooth to hatch? what temps should the ooths be kept at?


----------



## Rick (Feb 6, 2007)

> how long does it take for a chinese mantid ooth to hatch? what temps should the ooths be kept at?


4-6 weeks at room temperature generally.


----------



## AntiSocial______ (Feb 8, 2007)

i have found 13 chinese mantid ooths but i cant find any of the other species ooths


----------

